

What does the non-technical co-founder do? - hippo33
http://hippoland.tumblr.com/post/37268778339/what-does-the-non-technical-co-founder-do

======
tibbon
My current viewpoint of what I want a non-technical co-founder to do:

1\. Business to Business relations

2\. Keep funding coming in. I want to focus on the code. Not term sheets or
emailing investors.

3\. Keep the board in the loop and happy

4\. Make sure that what I'm building is viable, marketable and monetizable.

5\. Keep me in the loop for these things. I don't like being in the dark, but
I don't need every detail or to always be in the room for every meeting.

I want to code, create and focus on technical challenges. Going to lunch with
angel investors isn't a good use of my time if my non-technical founder can do
it instead.

Why did I choose to work with my non-technical co-founder? Because he has
great perspective, ability to raise money (proven in the past with several
companies), experience as an investor, a giant network and experience with
companies of all scales from startup to publicly traded companies. Plus, he
stays out of my way for technical things.

~~~
hippo33
Great point, Tibbon -- I didn't even touch the fundraising side of things.

------
taariqlewis
What about convincing engineers to join you? How'd you do that?

~~~
hippo33
Good question! I've found it's easiest through progress in this manual sort of
way. It's a much easier pitch to say, "hey, I need you, because we have all
these paying customers who are going crazy, because there is no website" than
it is to say I have "this awesome idea but no one is using it yet."

